# Female Rabbit In Maryland Needs Home (Resolved)



## delilahh (Jan 18, 2012)

I love my rabbit dearly and as much as this breaks my heart, she needs a better home where she has much, much more out time and attention. I'm a busy nursing student and I just don't have the time for my baby anymore. She's about 2, a rescue from a great shelter. She's very healthy and active. She LOVES her head rubbed and will tire your arms out!
This is Delilah:


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Jan 18, 2012)

ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

Wishing you the best of finding this sweetie a new home. Understand, definitely a hard decision, but at least you are thinking of this little girl. 

K


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 18, 2012)

Where in MD? Wondering if my dad's bunny would want a little sister.


----------



## delilahh (Jan 18, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> Where in MD? Wondering if my dad's bunny would want a little sister.


Baltimore, zip 21224


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2012)

ray:


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 18, 2012)

Networking for you. You a Hopkins student?


----------



## delilahh (Jan 18, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> Networking for you. You a Hopkins student?


No  Just CCBC doing the prereqs
I may look into it though

I MIGHT have someone interested in the rabbit but not really sure. They emailed me yesterday morning and I haven't heard back. So the rabbit still needs a home


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 18, 2012)

My best friend goes to Hopkins, so I know a lot of people in the Baltimore area (and I'm originally from DC). I'm working on networking. If she's willing to hop (hehe) on a plane to Austin, I'd take her, but I'm sure a bunny that cute can very easily find someone non-plane distance. I've got some feelers out there for you. Message me your email in an inbox message so I can hand it to someone who may be interested.


----------



## delilahh (Feb 9, 2012)

I felt I should update :
I have received about 6 emails about her. I have only considered two of the people who emailed me( I'm very picky and this was a craigslist listing.. I'm not in the best area). One changed her mind because Delilah doesn't like being picked up and the other simply didn't respond after making plans to get her and everything.
I've modified my room and finished multiple, time-consuming projects to make my room more rabbit-safe and to solve a few problems. I have decided to keep her. Things will be more hectic and a lot harder but she's my baby and totally worth it.
Thanks to everyone who posted!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 9, 2012)

So good to hear. I knew it was a really hard decision for you to let her go. Glad you worked it out. 

Wishing you both a very long, though hectic, sweet life together. 

Filled with Binkies and Bunny kisses.

K


----------



## delilahh (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha thank you very much


----------



## snowflakesmama (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome for you and the bun.

Doesnt like to be picked up, eh? All rabbits are different, but the more you try and do it, it might get her used to it. Have you tried picking her up the right way? I cant explain how to really, you can look it up online. But just know when you hold her, to support her under one arm, so she feels safe, as if she wont fall.
Try petting her too while holding her, to make her feel more at ease. 

Maybe you tried all these things and she just doesnt like it... But my bun, I adopted her as an adult and she was very shy, timid and untrusting but shes warmed up to me!

Heres an online article I found for you.


http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/care/handling.asp


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 10, 2012)

I marked this topic resolved. So glad you were able to work it out. She is really cute.


----------

